# Jennifer Hudson for MAC



## greatscott2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was just thinking- wouldn't it be great if she had a collection? just like the Fantasia one?
What do you think it color scheme would be?
I'm thinking oscar gold with burgandy- what do you think?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it would be wonderful for Mac to come out with a "jennifer Hudson" Collection

for starters she is beautiful, and i too think Oscar gold, Burgandy
Even Bronze and Copper


----------



## aziza (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh sheesh. Yes!  Her Oscar makeup was absolutley gorgeous but all throughout Dreamgirls I was trying to figure out what e/s made up her signature eye look. So freakin' gorgeous man!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 8, 2007)

Fantasia had a collection?!?! 

I think Jennifer's makeup is so ON POINT! It's been flawless lately.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Fantasia had a collection?!?! 

I think Jennifer's makeup is so ON POINT! It's been flawless lately._

 
yea! I can't recall the name fully- Fantabulous (sp). It had 2 lipsticks that were beautiful!


----------



## L281173 (Mar 8, 2007)

I would think of Jennifer Hudson's collections featuring deep plums and red. Shadows that exude the smokey effect with an air of innocence.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 8, 2007)

she just signed a contract with avon to promote thier Imari perfume so there is probaly no chance unfortunatly


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 9, 2007)

The MAC president did give her a Barbie so I was really hoping for a color line and not just 2 lipsticks either.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn avon.  they've snatched up Salma and now JHud.  And their makeup sucks ass! I've tried it, it's utter crap =(


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

what a great suggestion...


----------



## calbear (Mar 9, 2007)

The Fantasia line was only released in limited locations and the two lipglasses were HECKA (yes I'm from the west coast) pretty.  We still get women of color asking for that and most people don't even know it ever existed.  I have both and they are gorgeous.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 9, 2007)

A collection in the theme of Dreamgirls! All that glamour! How beautiful!


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 9, 2007)

OMGosh, that would be an awesome collection! I would buy like one of everything LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the gold and burgundy...right on the spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

But I didnt know they had a Fantasia one...would you please describe that to me? Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 9, 2007)

*Fantabulous* - November 2004 

Lipglass

Fantabulous 1 - Orange Copper 
Fantabulous 2 - Deep Reddish Bronze 

Calbear, can you tell me if the lipglass names are correct? I'm not remembering for some reason if they were named 1 & 2 or if the CS info wasn't updated. 

I'm sure there are some ladies on here who can help describe or photograph the LG's for those interested.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*Fantabulous* - November 2004 

Lipglass

Fantabulous 1 - Orange Copper 
Fantabulous 2 - Deep Reddish Bronze 

Calbear, can you tell me if the lipglass names are correct? I'm not remembering for some reason if they were named 1 & 2 or if the CS info wasn't updated. 

I'm sure there are some ladies on here who can help describe or photograph the LG's for those interested._

 





 I never knew of such a collection by Mac.  I am angry now that I missed out on an Orangey Copper Lipglass.  I love Orange and Copper.  A sistah needs to shine.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*Fantabulous* - November 2004 

Lipglass

Fantabulous 1 - Orange Copper 
Fantabulous 2 - Deep Reddish Bronze 

Calbear, can you tell me if the lipglass names are correct? I'm not remembering for some reason if they were named 1 & 2 or if the CS info wasn't updated. 

I'm sure there are some ladies on here who can help describe or photograph the LG's for those interested._


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_A collection in the theme of Dreamgirls! All that glamour! How beautiful!_

 
ITA! That'd be so fierce to see! Oh well...


----------



## bsquared (Mar 12, 2007)

ditto to the Dreamgirls collection! I would love to see that . . . it may be the only one that I would purchase in it's entirety! I hope they do . . . wow


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_





 I never knew of such a collection by Mac.  I am angry now that I missed out on an Orangey Copper Lipglass.  I love Orange and Copper.  A sistah needs to shine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:whattha: Really late to the party but I didn't know about this collection either.  Those colors would look fabulous on me!  Someone please post a pic!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_:whattha: Really late to the party but I didn't know about this collection either.  Those colors would look fabulous on me!  Someone please post a pic!_

 
Yeah…I second this! Pics PLEASE???!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_damn avon.  they've snatched up Salma and now JHud.  And their makeup sucks ass! I've tried it, it's utter crap =(_

 
ITA….Just so you know, I tried AVON in the 70s and it sucked then!! Nice to know some things NEVER change…..


----------



## L281173 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_:whattha: Really late to the party but I didn't know about this collection either.  Those colors would look fabulous on me!  Someone please post a pic!_

 
Let's place a complaint to MAC about the lack of promotion for the prior Fantasia collection.  I bet they will bring it back.   They don't wish to lose their minority customer base.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 They would have looked gorgeous on me also


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah that would be great, she is gorgeous! I remember in Feb I saw on Entertainment Tonight, The Insider, or Extra or something like that, I saw them give Jennifer the entire Barbie collection as well as the doll!

I know there was a lipstick called "Fantasia" for her.


----------

